# Greenwich Park Gamesmakers



## welshone (20 July 2012)

Those of you that were at Greenwich on Mon 16th for venue training please could you check you picked up the correct uniform bag on leaving. Mine was taken, my name is on the bag ticket and it also had some shopping in it from the London 2012 shop at UDAC!
Please, please, if this was you can you phone or email someone from 2012 equestrian team.
Thankyou


----------



## Goya (20 July 2012)

Hope you get it back


----------



## Xander (20 July 2012)

Sorry to hear that & hope it turns up.


----------



## welshone (24 July 2012)

Yay! Its turned up, someone had taken the wrong bag and has now realised so should get it back on Thurs. Thanks to all that read this thread, now looking forward to all starting on Sat!


----------



## Goya (24 July 2012)

Great news. Had an e mail about it today so hoped that would work for you.


----------

